# Chat mit Webcam, aber schnelle Übertragung



## JohnDoe (28. Februar 2006)

Hallo Leute,

ich und ein Kumpel möchten via Webcam chatten.
Bisher habe ich einen TS-Server gefahren und er hat sich aufgeschalten. Jetzt werdet ihr sicher fragen, warum so umständlich, es gibt doch skype.
Das Problem bei Skype ist, dass, wenn er mit DSL 1000 etwas hochlädt, die Sprachqualität ziemlich absackt. Außerdem wollte ich schon immer mal einen eigenen TS.

Egal. Jetzt wollen wir es halt mal über eine Webcam versuchen. Also, erster versuch: Skype. Leider war das Bild so langsam und bescheiden, dass wir es sofort sein gelassen haben. Und wieder war es so, dass die Sprachqualität sofort drastisch abnahm.
Ich wollte mal Fragen, welche Programme gut sind um einfach ein bisschen zu chatten und Bilder via Webcam zu übertragen.
Er hat DSL 1000 und ich DSL 6000...
Es sollte halt kostenlos sein. Wenn es nur Bild übertragen kann, ist das nicht weiter schlimm, da wir ja zum sprechen TS nutzen können.
Kennt einer von euch da ne gute Software?

Wir haben auch ICQ versucht, aber da scheint meine Firewall nicht wirklich mit klar zu kommen. Ich sehe ihn, aber er mich nicht. Die Firewall meldet aber kein Programm, welches raus will.

Kann mir einer von euch helfen?


----------



## Tobias K. (1. März 2006)

moin




> Kennt einer von euch da ne gute Software?


Skype, ICQ und MSN sind da wohl die gängigsten. Hat bei mir auch immer gut geklappt.



> Wir haben auch ICQ versucht, aber da scheint meine Firewall nicht wirklich mit klar zu kommen. Ich sehe ihn, aber er mich nicht. Die Firewall meldet aber kein Programm, welches raus will.


Hört sich eher so an das sein Router die ankommenden Daten nicht an seinen PC weiterleitet.

Neben einer schnellen Leitung, ist auch die Leistung des PCs nicht unwichtig!


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## Dennis Wronka (1. März 2006)

Ein Kollege und ich nutzen dazu ganz einfach NetMeeting, da ICQ bei mir immer stirbt wenn ich die Kamera aktivieren will und der Cam-Support in Skype erst ab WinXP zur Verfuegung steht. Ansonsten waere der Yahoo-Messenger auch eine Alternative, da funktioniert es eigentlich auch ganz gut.


----------



## Dr Dau (1. März 2006)

Hallo!

Da währen noch _AIM 5.9_ (US Version) und _AIM Triton_.
Beide sind in englisch und unterstützen Voice, Video und Chat/IM.
Zumindest bei _AIM 5.9_ funktioniert Video auch nur unter XP (ohne zusätzliche kostenpflichtige Software).

Zur Geschwindigkeit bzw. zur Qualität:
Dein Kumpel sollte sich im klaren sein dass er nicht nur Daten empfängt, sondern auch sendet.
Es ist bei seinem DSL 1000 also nicht verwunderlich wenn Du beim Empfang von ihm Bild- und/oder Sprachaussetzer hast..... erst recht nicht wenn er dann auch noch etwas hoch lädt.
P2P (oder ähnliches) sollte er also lieber sein lassen.
Skype hat eine sehr gute Sprachqualität, vermutlich deshalb und in Verbindung mit DSL 1000 ist die Videoqualität bei euch minderwertig.

Wenn ihr also Qualität haben wollt, braucht ihr (wie Tobias schon sagt) eine schnelle Leitung und ein leistungsfähigen PC.
Alternativ würde es evtl. auch etwas bringen wenn ihr z.b. beim Video die Bildgrösse und die Bildwiederholungsrate runter setzt.
Dies wiederum bedeutet aber zwangsläufig eine mehr oder weniger schlechte Qualität (je nach Einstellungen).
Ausserdem muss das Programm solche Einstellungen erlauben.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

